# My best friend lost her brother today due to Covid.  He was not vaccinated.



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

May Bobby rest in peace.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

May he rest in peace.
And may your friend find the strength to cope with it...


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> May he rest in peace.
> And may your friend find the strength to cope with it...


She has plenty of stress ; her mother passed in May due to Covid and her husband is in a rehab (due to Covid).


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> She has plenty of stress ; her mother passed in May due to Covid and her husband is in a rehab (due to Covid).



Oh my! I'm so sorry for her. She needs all the love and comfort she can get. I hope her environment is as kind to her as you are.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 13, 2021)

My condolences to your friend and the extended family.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> May Bobby rest in peace.


Oh I'm so sorry for your friend and her family Pam, may Bobby R.I.P... did you know why her brother didn't get vaccinated particularly after seeing his parents suffer the serious effects of C-19 ?


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2021)

That's so sad, Pam. May you both find comfort as you sympathize with your best friend. Did her mother, father, and brother all catch Covid from each other? Has your friend been tested?


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 13, 2021)

When will people start taking it seriously, it defies logic IMO.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2021)

My condolences for yours and your friends loss, Pam. May Bobby rest in peace.


----------



## Shero (Sep 13, 2021)

That is very sad Pam, my condolences.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I'm so sorry for your friend and her family Pam, may Bobby R.I.P... did you know why her brother didn't get vaccinated particularly after seeing his parents suffer the serious effects of C-19 ?


My best friend NEVER discusses the reasons why they didn't get vaccinated; but, I'm sure they were against the vaccination.  There's another woman in my hometown who lost her sister and almost lost her brother; she is a anti-vaxxer.  Even now she emphasizes in Facebook that she will never get the vaccine for Covid-19.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> That's so sad, Pam. May you both find comfort as you sympathize with your best friend. Did her mother, father, and brother all catch Covid from each other? Has your friend been tested?


Yes, a few of the family members were stricken with Covid-19 from each other; including my best friend.  Most of them got the 'mild' symptoms.  Only the mother and a son passed due to it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm so glad that my husband and I think differently than so many others.  We received our vaccines as soon as we could.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2021)

My condolences Pam.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> There's another woman in my hometown who lost her sister and almost lost her brother; she is a anti-vaxxer.  Even now she emphasizes in Facebook that she will never get the vaccine for Covid-19.


Man can circumvent reasoning, but can not circumvent death.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm so glad that my husband and I think differently than so many others.  We received our vaccines as soon as we could.


Me, too.  I got the vaccines as soon as they were available to me.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> My best friend NEVER discusses the reasons why they didn't get vaccinated; but, I'm sure they were against the vaccination.  There's another woman in my hometown who lost her sister and almost lost her brother; she is a anti-vaxxer.  Even now she emphasizes in Facebook that she will never get the vaccine for Covid-19.



These stubborn anti-vaxxers, with their eyes closed and their hands over their ears, have been brain-washed, Pam. There is no logical reason on earth why people who have experienced this tragedy within their own family continue to be stubborn about it.

It's not about the vaccine, which is extremely safe and very effective. It's about listening to those who are leading this insane, largely political movement.

The unvaccinated couple who just died of Covid, leaving 5 children behind?  What other explanation could there be?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

That's very sad, Pam.  Thinking of you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2021)

Sunny said:


> *These stubborn anti-vaxxers, with their eyes closed and their hands over their ears, have been brain-washed, Pam. There is no logical reason on earth why people who have experienced this tragedy within their own family continue to be stubborn about it.*
> 
> It's not about the vaccine, which is extremely safe and very effective. It's about listening to those who are leading this insane, largely political movement.
> 
> The unvaccinated couple who just died of Covid, leaving 5 children behind?  What other explanation could there be?


So very true, @Sunny


----------



## Pecos (Sep 14, 2021)

Pam,
I am very sorry for you and your friend.
The fact that these deaths continue like this is absolutely baffling.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Sep 14, 2021)

Such a shame Pam! And just because they don't believe in the vaccine!

This morning I was reading about a California couple (teacher & a nurse) who died of Covid-19. Both were unvaccinated. As a result, they left five orphaned children for the grandmother to care for. The youngest child only 3 weeks old.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/13/us/california-family-covid-death-orphan-five-children/index.html

https://www.sacbee.com/news/coronavirus/article254182303.html


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss R.I.P. Bobby.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2021)

Bobby and I baptized my best friend's youngest son in the 1980s.  

One day I will talk to my friend about this tragedy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 18, 2021)

My condolences to your friend and her family. May Bobby R.I.P.


----------



## feywon (Sep 18, 2021)

So sorry to hear this, Pam.  My condolences to all who cared about him.


----------



## feywon (Sep 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm so glad that my husband and I think differently than so many others.  We received our vaccines as soon as we could.


Happy to hear that, because most breakthru infections for vaccinated don't require hospitalization and even tho they do knock you for a loop, most survive.   i have a dear friend in AZ who was fully vaccinated but was ill for a week months later. Better now.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2021)

I haven't heard from my friend; I'm sure she is quite busy with everything going on.


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 19, 2021)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. 

While I know a few people who have had serious Covid, and I know of a few people who have died, nobody I know well has passes away from it.  But, I have lost relatives and friends to other diseases and I know its pain.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 19, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> My best friend lost her brother today due to Covid.  He was not vaccinated


Sorry to hear, Pam.    The husband of a friend of ours is in the hospital right now(anti-vax, anti-mask, anti-everything sensible).    I hope he survives.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Sorry to hear, Pam.    The husband of a friend of ours is in the hospital right now(anti-vax, anti-mask, anti-everything sensible).    I hope he survives.


It is quite sad in our world due to Covid-19 and all of these anti-dummies.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Sorry to hear, Pam.    The husband of a friend of ours is in the hospital right now(anti-vax, anti-mask, anti-everything sensible).    I hope he survives.


I hope and pray that he survives.  Just talked to my sister in my hometown and she says the cases are going up because people are not doing what they are suppose to do.  

Her oldest daughter is staying away from the two youngest as she fears they may get infected.  She is lonely today; it's her birthday.  She should be happy , her hubby gave her a new BMW for her birthday.  lol   Like she said, I can't go anywhere, new car or not.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> May Bobby rest in peace.


Sorry to hear that Pam.  May he rest peacefully, condolences to his family.


----------

